# Naming my Kindle???



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I name my car - Hermie
I name my RV - Charlie
I name my GPS - Matilda

For some reason I have never wanted to name my Kindle. Am I alone in this? I was going to try to do a poll, but don't know how. So may question is are there other folks out there who don't name their Kindle?

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> So may question is are there other folks out there who don't name their Kindle?
> 
> Steve


Yes. Some do and some don't. Those who do should NEVER berate those who don't. And those who don't should NEVER make fun of those who do. (Though you're likely to see some good-natured kidding in both directions.)

Different strokes, as they say.

My car is my car. My computer is my computer. My laptop is my laptop (though it's called babylaptop on the network to distinguish it from my hubby's laptop). My phone is my phone, my flute is my flute, my guitar is my guitar. . .you get the idea. Oh, and my Kindle is my Kindle. 

Ann


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm one of the "namers"  
Let me introduce you to Bella.
But I also dressed Bella up in a new skin and am looking into buying her a new coat aka new cover.
Someone posted the other day that some of us are using our Kindles as a grown up version barbie doll.  Maybe true I did play with barbies when I was small.
To be truthful my sister has barbie and ken and I had the "friends" midge and allen.
OK I just showed my age, didn't I or am I the only one that remember the friends midge and allen??
LOL


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I've named my green laptop Kiwi.
And my first car (looong time ago) I name Sheppie. When it didn't work properly, I called it Schleppie.
I haven't felt the urge to name a car since then.

But my newborn Kindle is Sophie. Before she arrived, I thought I'd name her Birch ala the tree, but that word is *cough* too similar to another word altogether, so Sophie it is. Sophie Birch, perhaps? Er, maybe not.

Don't ask me why I name inanimate objects. I've learned not to question my own quirks, let alone the quirks of others.  Although my quirks are outwardly apparent, I suppose: I was voted "Most likely to feel sorry for the feelings of an inanimate object" during college superlatives on my rowdy dorm floor. And that category had been written in by numerous people, so it was like a big arrow pointing to me, if you will. Nevermind what other categories I won, but here I go off on a tangent. Suffice it to say: I stand with the Kindle namers, but understand those who see it as blatantly odd.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I named my dog.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> OK I just showed my age, didn't I or am I the only one that remember the friends midge and allen??
> LOL


I remember Midge and Allen. And little sister Skipper, too.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle has a lovely name and he has a personality, too.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just named my Kindle so it would have a cool name instead of "Marianne's Kindle."  In normal conversation (even on the boards usually), I refer to it as my Kindle.  And "it," apparently.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't named my Kindle, although I know it's a he.    My GPS I named because it's much easier to argue with if it has a name, and the voice sounded like the name.  Other then that I don't name my stuff.  Electronics come and go so fast with me it is sort of like naming my food.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> My GPS I named because it's much easier to argue with if it has a name, and the voice sounded like the name.


My GPS is named TomTom 

I have to say, though, I just gave it a new voice yesterday. Was tired of listening to Susan and decided to have Richard instead. 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I haven't named my Kindle, although I know it's a he.  My GPS I named because it's much easier to argue with if it has a name, and the voice sounded like the name. Other then that I don't name my stuff. Electronics come and go so fast with me it is sort of like naming my food.


Our GPS is "the Hussy" (sounds much better than the other name that rhymes with witch). The name of the voice we chose is Karen which is my husband's ex-wife's name; I refuse to use it, LOL!

Our grandkids named their GPS "The Magic Conch." Apparently in Sponge Bob, there was an episode where Sponge Bob and his cohorts had to do whatever the Magic Conch told them.

Funny, no one thinks twice about naming a boat... 

Betsy


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I never thought of naming my kindle. I guess i just dont think that way because i never name things.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Funny, no one thinks twice about naming a boat...
> 
> Betsy


Actually, my parents bought a boat in 1967 and we "inherited" it back in 1992 and brought it over to Sebago Lake. That poor boat has never been officially named although there have been lots of suggestions over the years: The Virgin Lessica; The Great Pumpkin; and most recently, Two Lakes. But really, its name is "The Boat."

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yes. Some do and some don't. Those who do should NEVER berate those who don't. And those who don't should NEVER make fun of those who do. (Though you're likely to see some good-natured kidding in both directions.)
> 
> Different strokes, as they say.
> 
> ...


I've never named anything that won't come when I call it*. Although I have called my guitars a few things from time to time. 

Mike

*Yes, before anybody says anything, all of my cats have come when I called them, although the current one grumps a bit about it unless the word "treat" is involved.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I've never named anything that won't come when I call it*.
> 
> Mike


Guess that means I shouldn't have named my cat.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I never named my cars or any of my other gadgets, but my dog's name is Aiko and my Kindle's name is Gizmo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I never named my cars or any of my other gadgets, but my dog's name is Aiko and my Kindle's name is Gizmo!


Then you probably shouldn't get it wet. Or read on it after midnight.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Guess that means I shouldn't have named my cat.


Yours is broken. Check to see if there is a recall notice. 

Mike


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, haven't named too many inanimate objects but here is the list:

Kindle=Jinx
GPS=Karen (Aussie accent and that was the name that came with the accent )
copy machine in the PTA office=George
Riso machine in the PTA office=Herman

Funny enough, I have the other girls calling the copy machines by their names *


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I barely came up with a name for my kids. But I'm still working on a Kindle name.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I never named my Kindle but I did give it a skin and made my own custom screensavers.

Boat. Ships and Planes are named so when they sink or crash, you can distinguish them from each other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I never named my Kindle but other people did. I did give "IT" a skin and made my own custom screensavers.
> 
> .


Interesting...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Guess that means I shouldn't have named my cat.


My ex-boyfriend had a name and he didn't come when I called him by name but would come for food. That explains the ex part.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I never named my Kindle but I did give it a skin and made my own custom screensavers.
> 
> Boat. Ships and Planes are named so when they sink or crash, you can distinguish them from each other.


That's why Chuck Yeager named the Bell X-1 the Glamourous Glynnis? Didn't think there were too many of those...



Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> That's why Chuck Yeager named the Bell X-1 the Glamourous Glynnis?


Actually, Glynnis is (was?) his wife. But frankly speaking, I've met Chuck Yeager and he's stone cold crazy. So, you know, take that as you will.

In the interest of full disclosure, I have not only named my Kindle, but name most of my inanimate objects. That way very few people realize that I actually spend most of my time by myself yelling at my electronics.

~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Actually, Glynnis is (was?) his wife. But frankly speaking, I've met Chuck Yeager and he's stone cold crazy. So, you know, take that as you will.


Oh, do tell!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I have not only named my Kindle, but name most of my inanimate objects. That way very few people realize that I actually spend most of my time by myself yelling at my electronics.
> 
> ~robin


Hmmm. Never thought if that. . . .maybe I have to re-think this whole naming thing. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I've met Chuck Yeager and he's stone cold crazy.
> ~robin


Most military pilots I've known are. . . . .or, at the least, slightly cuckoo

Ann


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Much as I adore my Kindle, I guess I'm just not a namer of inanimate objects.  Besides, I already can't remember the names of most of the animate ones.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Much as I adore my Kindle, I guess I'm just not a namer of inanimate objects. Besides, I already can't remember the names of most of the animate ones.


Hey, Essensia, your Kindle is named and it is written right on the front: Tim Dorsey! You even showed us a picture of it!

  

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Most military pilots I've known are. . . . .or, at the least, slightly cuckoo
> 
> Ann


Isn't that the truth? And I feel like I can point that finger, since I have actually been a pilot. But, for my Chuck Yeager story:

There's an organization called Women in Aviation, that has a convention every year in some city with important ties to Aviation History. Or, the last year I attended, important ties to the Mall of America (what? you think it's a gross generalization that ALL women like shopping? You should have seen them trying to drag some of those Mercury 13 women back on the bus at the end of the night. I was there. It was GREAT.). But, there were usually sessions with featured speakers who either were or had been ground-breaking pilots, female military pilots, Transport pilots, instructors, Aerobatics girls, what have you. Except that year, Chuck Yeager was available, so WIA got him as the after dinner speaker for the big dinner the first night. To say that he told some inappropriate stories is to do service to the word "inappropriate". I mean, there were some very tough women in that crowd (including Eileen Collins, the first female shuttle pilot), and they were all STARING at each other in this stunned sort of way when he wrapped up. I forget the whole story, but the end of it had something to do with emptying the water out of a pressure suit while standing on the wing after the flight was over, and, well, yick.
So, he signed autographs after that, and everyone lined up with something for him to sign. And there was this knockout girl in front of me with a very expensive headset. Being somewhat less tough than many of the women there, I was fascinated to know why she was getting her headset signed. Turned out she was a Bush Pilot from Alaska, and her plane had sunk out from under her the week before, with her old headset, which Col. Yeager had also signed. She said it was a freak mishap that took out her plane (I think there was a polar bear involved, but frankly the whole story was so stunning that I could barely grasp it all), and she said that she was afraid to fly in a non-Yeagered headset, so she'd bought this new set on the way in to the convention, and here she was. So, this very very pretty girl gets to the front of the line, and says "Col Yeager! There's a whole bunch of us bush pilots down here for this convention, and we brought our own branded whiskey! Wanna come to a party in our suite tonight?" It was like watching Pavlov's dog when the dinner bell rang. I actually thought "Hell. Who wouldn't want to go to that party?" He used his sharpie to write the girl's room number on his hand (and this was in like 1996, when he was well more than 100 years old) and was asking what to wear when his frantic aid (assistant. bodyguard. apologist. you know. that guy) stepped in and said "Col Yeager won't be able to attend a party this evening, he has another engagement." to which the Col responded "THE HELL I DO!!" It degenerated from there until the assistant had to drag him out. I ran into the girl the next day with what were unmistakably her fellow pilots, and she said that the guy must have sat on the Colonel all night, b/c he never did show up. So, yeah. Nice man. He just broke the sound barrier one time too many.

~robin


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> Hey, Essensia, your Kindle is named and it is written right on the front: Tim Dorsey! You even showed us a picture of it!


<smacking my own forehead> D'oh! How could I have missed that?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Most military pilots I've known are. . . . .or, at the least, slightly cuckoo
> 
> Ann


Especially the test pilots. It helps.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Actually, Glynnis is (was?) his wife. But frankly speaking, I've met Chuck Yeager and he's stone cold crazy. So, you know, take that as you will.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I have not only named my Kindle, but name most of my inanimate objects. That way very few people realize that I actually spend most of my time by myself yelling at my electronics.
> 
> ~robin


You sound like me!!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I haven't named my Kindle, although I know it's a he.  My GPS I named because it's much easier to argue with if it has a name, and the voice sounded like the name. Other then that I don't name my stuff. Electronics come and go so fast with me it is sort of like naming my food.


I haven't named my Kindle either, and I'm not really sure it (she/he) has a gender. However, I always name the GPS in the car. I agree, it's much easier to say "Emma, you idiot (we have it speaking with a British accent, so she's Emma Peel) this is a one-way street!!!"

So does that make me normal, semi-normal, or just nuts??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I have not only named my Kindle, but name most of my inanimate objects. That way very few people realize that I actually spend most of my time by myself yelling at my electronics.
> 
> ~robin


I not only yell at my electronics...I eventually apologize. My old laptop often started to work (somewhat) after I apologized for yelling, shaking, and/or slapping it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> He just broke the sound barrier one time too many.


I am rolling on the floor here laughing my behind off.

I didn't name my Kindle for months. Until Amazon started showing my boyfriends Kindle first and I inadvertently kept sending him my book samples! So my Kindle is now: "Archive, The"


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> I haven't named my Kindle either, and I'm not really sure it (she/he) has a gender. However, I always name the GPS in the car. I agree, it's much easier to say "Emma, you idiot (we have it speaking with a British accent, so she's Emma Peel) this is a one-way street!!!"
> 
> So does that make me normal, semi-normal, or just nuts??


A) you're nuts.

2) So is TomTom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> So my Kindle is now: "Archive, The"


I could.... _almost_ but never-quite-accept this nomenclature.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

> In the interest of full disclosure, I have not only named my Kindle, but name most of my inanimate objects. That way very few people realize that I actually spend most of my time by myself yelling at my electronics.
> 
> ~robin


What sized battery do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> I haven't named my Kindle either, and I'm not really sure it (she/he) has a gender. However, I always name the GPS in the car. I agree, it's much easier to say "Emma, you idiot (we have it speaking with a British accent, so she's Emma Peel) this is a one-way street!!!"
> 
> So does that make me normal, semi-normal, or just nuts??


My friend's dad named his gps, but its not exactly appropriate to post on the board. Just imagine a tall broad intimiating-looking man yelling at his gps driving in downtown LA during a roadtrip/shoppingtrip for a SUV full of teenage girls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My friend's dad named his gps, but its not exactly appropriate to post on the board. Just imagine a tall broad intimiating-looking man yelling at his gps driving in downtown LA during a roadtrip/shoppingtrip for a SUV full of teenage girls.


Starts with a B......


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

What does it rhyme with?  Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> What does it rhyme with? Can I buy a vowel?


I


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

May I have a 'H' please?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> May I have a 'H' please?


BI__H


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd like to solve the puzzle please...

BIRCH?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I'd like to solve the puzzle please...
> 
> BIRCH?


I'm sorry, but the correct answer is:

#1: The Larch.

(Any lies or erroneous clues are sponsored and funded/bribed by Hormel--makers of Spam.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Then you probably shouldn't get it wet. Or read on it after midnight.


BOO! I never get to have any fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you want a Kendle or a Grendle?  be careful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Do you want a Kendle or a Grendle? be careful.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I barely came up with a name for my kids. But I'm still working on a Kindle name.


lol! I was thinking that same thing. I had a hard enough time naming children and the dog. My username on this board is another example of my inability to come up with names.

Besides, my husband is already tired of hearing about the Kindle and I haven't even gotten it yet. If I start referring to it by it's own name, he may think I've lost my mind.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> What sized battery do you want for Christmas?


The average car battery should do nicely.

~robin


----------

